# Honey per frame?



## Michael Bush

Well, it depends on how many frames you have in the box (9 in a 10 frame box is typical) and how deep the bees drew it, but a thick (9 frames in a 10 frame box fully drawn) frame probably yeilds about 5 pounds or maybe a bit more.


----------



## The Honey House

Based upon your 8+2 statement,
I'd say 3 pounds +/- per frame.


----------



## Michael Bush

I guess I can't count.







That would be 10 frames to a box. So my estimate was high.


----------



## newbee 101

I extracted exactly 8 frames form a SHALLOW super last week (my first). They were not that thick, I got 20 1 pound jars. You should do better with medium frames.

------------------
"To bee or not to bee, that is the question"



[This message has been edited by newbee 101 (edited September 23, 2004).]


----------



## Oxankle

A medium super fully drawn either 9 or 10 frames will produce 3 gallons of honey, 36 pounds. A frame, fully drawn, 9 frame, 4 pounds. A frame, fully drawn, l0 frames, 3.6 pounds. This will be pretty consistent over a number of boxes. 
Ox


----------

